# Newbie with first GTO



## skyman51 (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi all,my name is Rob. I just got my first GTO. A beautiful Sierra Yellow/Sandalwood Judge. It is fully documented and has the original drivetrain. The previous owner did a magnificent job witht this car. I have always been a Chevy guy so this is a new experience, and one I look forward to.:cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Welcome to the forum.... Care to share some pics?


----------



## skyman51 (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome. I would be happy to post pics but don't know how. The car was Don White's and there are photos of it on the Yenko website on the cars for sale forum,page nine.


----------



## firecatsrt (Sep 15, 2008)

this the one??

1970 GTO JUDGE 4 speed with fact Air - The Supercar Registry Bulletin Board


----------



## skyman51 (Jun 12, 2010)

That's the one. Thank you. The car is optioned with PS,PDB,M20 4 spd,3.23 posi, hood tach, gauge pckage,am-fm,Rallye II wheels and A/C. I have been told it is 1 of 425 70's with PS,4spd and A/C. I am really looking forward to learning all I can about it. Thanks again.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

Well you certainly picked a nice entry level car to start with:lol: seriously though that is one fine ride- are you running the Hurst wheels they look sick- Welcome to the forum:cheers


----------



## skyman51 (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks for th welcome and compliment on the car. It has the stoco Rallye II wheels. I am still getting used to seeing it next to my 70 Chevelle.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

VERY NICE...... congrats!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Welcome Skyman, Very nice GTO. My friend had one in the same color combo BUT not a Judge. This was back in 1975...probably paid $1500 for it then!:cheers Eric


----------



## skyman51 (Jun 12, 2010)

I don't drive anymore because of an eyesight issue. My wife is the main wheelman now. This car is such a hoot because it is actually very comfortable and she says a pleasure to drive,but with a lot of muscle when the loud pedal is pushed!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Sounds like you have a great wife. This is a wonderful hobby, and to have your spouse as enthousastic about it as yourself is great. Beautiful car, and I love the four speed w/ A/C combo!


----------



## skyman51 (Jun 12, 2010)

My wife has been great and I actually got the car so we could both enjoy it. I have always been a Chevy guy and I had a 69 RS Z/28 Camaro. It was fine when I was driving,but was a brute for her without power steering, and a bit more difficult to drive. The GTO is an absolute pleasure.:cheers


----------

